# CDC trying to get citizens to prep for Nuclear war.



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

A normal Webinar - they have them all the time on a variety of topics seems to have gotten folks excited.

CDC wants to gently prepare people for (unlikely) nuclear war - CNN

https://emergency.cdc.gov/radiation/webinar_082417.asp

https://emergency.cdc.gov/radiation/index.asp


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

And on a similar note.... there's been 10-15 commercials on broadcast TV every day up here for the last few weeks from Ready.gov, trying to get folks in a 'take care of yourself' mindset. Still, I doubt the govt here would ever rise to the level Sweden's govt did - admitting that they'd not be able to 'come to the rescue'.

https://www.ready.gov/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's it! I am buying an extra can of beans and a case of water this weekend. It will never happen, not in a million years, man has evolved, but just in case. 

One thing is sure, they see and know shit we don't, and they ain't telling us the shit they see and know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> A normal Webinar - they have them all the time on a variety of topics seems to have gotten folks excited.
> 
> CDC wants to gently prepare people for (unlikely) nuclear war - CNN
> 
> ...


Note worthy in that government has been very quiet on the subject for sometime. If your in a major target area or down wind of it there maybe no realistic survival chance.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

As long as don’t get radiated , I’m as ready as I’m going to be, going to check my ammo supply, and fill more water jugs, and more fuel for my generator, charge my portable ham radio. I’m good on food and wood for heating and cooking.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Although I am pleased any time someone is convinced to prep for any possible disaster I think the CDC under both Obama and Bush should've been pushing this since they were simply kicking a serious problem down the road with NK.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Although I am pleased any time someone is convinced to prep for any possible disaster I think the CDC under both Obama and Bush should've been pushing this since they were simply *kicking a serious problem down the road *with NK.


Yeah...and that can has stopped rolling. 
Wonder if it will get stomped on.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Could getting Firearms & Ammo be a part of the prepping for Nuclear Attacks ?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> Could getting Firearms & Ammo be a part of the prepping for Nuclear Attacks ?


No, No that will only make it worse. So I will gladly come by and get your firearms and ammo. So you don't make it worse.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah...and that can has stopped rolling.
> Wonder if it will get stomped on.
> 
> View attachment 65785


Only thing I know for certain is a little pork chop is close to being stomped on.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

https://www.ruralsurvival.info/downloads/Life.after.Doomsday.pdf
This is an older book, it's not perfect nor is any work of man, having said that; the idea that a nuclear exchange will leave the globe a glowing Christmas ornament, devoid of life, is a myth. Even with modern nukes, many of us have a very good chance at survival. Not just surviving but thriving, if we stay positive, and are proactive. Not just sitting around waiting for some inevitable doom.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Radiation is scary to the average man who doesn't fully understand exactly what's going on. Since where I live only has 3 main ways of the area, I can foresee the necessity of being able to shelter in place. Most of the homes in the area have concrete block wall/fences between the homes. If I had to shelter, I would dismantle the wall and use the blocks (laying flat) to create a fallout shelter inside the middle of the house, under the tallest part of the roof. Keeping any fallout as far as possible from the shelter decreases the radiation hitting you. My patio roof would be cut down, cut in half and both piece placed one atop the other for a roof on my block shelter so I could stack more blocks on top to create adequate shelter to protect from radiation coming thru the roof from the collect fallout on the roof. Remember, You don't need a humongous shelter. Mine would be just tall enough to sit in and big enough to fit a mattress off the bed plus a little extra for necessities. Having my radiation detection meters tucked away in a Faraday cage gives me a little extra feeling of security, knowing I can tell how bad it really is.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a plan to shelter in place here as well if we get a mushroom. Pull everything I can ( heavy furniture, desks, couches, beds, etc. ) to the center of the house on the bottom floor and stay put. I have plenty of duct tape and heavy mill plastic to cover the windows and doors etc. That's assuming a limited attack. All out and it won't matter here in Houston. I am betting the whole Texas gulf coast would be reduced to smoldering pile of ashes in that case. There will be survivors in an all out exchange but most likely not in any of the high priority target areas. My Mom and her husband would be in the best place to wait it out. They live on a 400 acre farm in Kansas miles from the nearest small town.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Now that the average consumer has spent all their disposable income, they now have to scare people into spending more, -to keep the economy afloat.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

TGus said:


> Now that the average consumer has spent all their disposable income, they now have to scare people into spending more, -to keep the economy afloat.


I bought a 67 VW Trike (EMP proof vehicle) , and am thinking of a FLIR proof Tunnel system next (After arming up , there are things to spend $ on other than Ammo & Firearms )


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Panic in Hawaii as Civil Defense issues alert for 'inbound ballistic missile threat' which told residents to 'urgently seek shelter' - then takes 37 MINUTES to say it was a false alarm

Hawaii sends out 'false alarm' missile threat | Daily Mail Online

Video From Hawaii Shows Children Being Placed Into Storm Drains After False Alert Sent Out About Missile Strike


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952257989339119616


----------

